
Show HN: Remotion – Quick video chat for remote teams (macOS only) - aejae
https://remotion.com/
======
aejae
Hey folks,

I’m Alexander, cofounder of Remotion. We help teams get into quick video chats
instead of scheduling meetings or texting. This makes remote collaboration
faster and less isolating.

We’re in beta (macOS only for now) and looking for as much feedback as
possible. If you’re up for a 15 min video demo/call to share your thoughts and
maybe onboard, please email me at alexander [at] remotion [dot] com.
Alternatively, if you’d rather just try the product, feel free to sign up
directly and shoot me a note with feedback.

Interesting data point from beta thus far: 47% of conversations are <10
minutes—people are getting unblocked and saving time instead of spending hours
in Zoom or Slack.

Thanks!

~~~
andreshb
This looks great! How would you compare with Tandem?

------
zpj5005
I've been using Remotion for the past 2 weeks with my startup twingate.com.
Here are my thoughts thus far:

\- It only works if enough people remember to open it every day. We started
with just our frontend team of 4 people and since we're at the end of a sprint
and doing a lot of code reviews it's been getting a lot of activity.

\- It's more viral than I thought. We went from 4/25 to 12/25 teammates using
it in the past week. I typically join a call maybe once a day, but I'm seeing
other teammates jump on a call every hour (just saw two people start talking
while I was typing this comment).

\- The UI is small so it's fairly easy to ignore (especially on a big monitor)

\- Since videos are limited to a small circle, ending calls after 5 minutes
feels more natural than ending a Zoom call

\- Screen sharing is pretty good, but you can't limit sharing to just one app

My theory on why Remotion has picked up so quickly with our team: Working
remotely can be lonely. By no means does this _solve_ loneliness, but it
definitely gives you back a slice of that working-in-an-office vibe.

------
randylubin
My wife's company has been using Remotion and she says it's sped up decision
making and helped the team feel closer together

